# Active Duty Marine Infantryman aspiring to be a State Trooper



## Juan0341 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Gents' just stumbled across this website after doing some researching on the State Troopers. Like the thread title states im still currently active duty with 4 years time in service. I initially signed up for 6 years but looking to get out in 2015 on an early out program. My plan after I get out is to hopefully earn the tite of Trooper and was wondering if any of you had advice for me on what I can do to prep while im still in. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

1. Keep in shape.
2. Don't do anything stupid to get in trouble.
3. Pray that you score a 99 or better on the next exam. 
4. Repeat 1-3.


Thread closed.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

My only piece of advice for Massachsuetts is to not focus on one police job only. You may never get a shot to be a Mass State Trooper due to circumstances totally beyond your control. If you shoot for many jobs and land one, you can always still become a trooper if that comes to be. You will also have public emplyee retirement time under your belt.


----------



## Juan0341 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's everyone. From looking at different threads on this forum and your reply's it looks like I have a long road ahead of me and it starts with the civil service test. I guess I just missed it this year and will have to wait until 2016 unfortunately.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't want to assume anything,but par-10, spanish speaking veteran should put you in good position for a job when you come home.

Knowing your elected representatives is always helpful and if all else fails have a "Plan B " to move to another state.

As mentioned you can always keep testing for Mass.

Thank You for your service


----------



## MCProwlerFO (Jun 24, 2013)

Marine, listen to Cowboy. Next exam should be 2017 for MSP, so you won't be getting out to be a MA State Trooper, so listen to the advice to stay in, if able, if nothing's going on. I just got out this past month. I've been working on the process almost 2 full years and I'm not getting a shot at MSP because I didn't get a 97 or higher. It's hell getting LE work up here AND I was a MP in my earlier years. While I'll eventually find a cop job up here, it's still going to take a while. My point is don't think that being YUT, YUT, ERR, KILL gets you a cop job in MA, because it just doesn't work like that here. Look at other states down south while you're there (I'm assuming). Bottom line is keep all your options open. Look at Conn State Police, RISP, NJSP, NYSP, MD State Police, and maybe even some of those Highway Patrol agencies further south. You're going to need to put some time in those agencies down there if you're going to get out and THEN keep working at being a State Trooper in MA. Weigh all your options, good luck, and most importantly... SEMPER FIDELIS!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Most state agencies below Delaware are always hiring troopers.


----------



## NorthshoreWannabe (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone else may be able to add to this, but would he be eligible for the active military makeup exam? Juan, were you at least 21 by April 2013?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

NorthshoreWannabe said:


> Someone else may be able to add to this, but would he be eligible for the active military makeup exam? Juan, were you at least 21 by April 2013?


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

http://greatbay.edu/courses/business-training/police-testing
Next test: September 13, 2014 at 9:00am

Some members here have taken it and can offer some insight. Plus it's a good way to practice test taking.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

New Hampshire State Police shows a test date of December 6, 2014 on their website ........ Not MA but....... At least close to where you want to be. And there are plenty of LE jobs in Southern California where I am! (I left MA in 1977 for a California LE job, because MA law enforcement hiring was so limited even way back then. Amazing how little things have changed in 37 years.)


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

"There are only two tragedies in life:
one is not getting what wants,
and the other is getting it." 

Good Luck Juan0341.


----------

